# Wanted: A way to stop buying old bikes



## vw00794 (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone have any good ideas on how to stop collecting old bikes, besides the " run out of room" answer?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2012)

NO good ideas, unless the wife threatens to put a freeze on the accounts or leaves....but then if she did leave, I'd have the whole house to store and work on my bikes and new acquisitions...I have opened a separate account by the way


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2012)

A wife who sets limits helps LOL!!!!!!! If I bring in another one this year it'll be bikes or the wife gone & I can't let the wife go so I know my limits.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2012)

jd56 said:


> NO good ideas, unless the wife threatens to put a freeze on the accounts or leaves....but then if she did leave, I'd have the whole house to store and work on my bikes and new acquisitions...I have opened a separate account by the way




JD, You & I were posting the same thing at the same time & we are both in the same boat LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2012)

but I'd be lost without my wife of 31 years....but that's cause she lets me get a bike every now and then. Doesn't understand the obession but does allow it....for now


----------



## OldRider (Oct 29, 2012)

I have an extremely addictive personality, if I didn't keep myself in check I'd be buried in old bikes and other antiques. I have a shed in the yard that holds exactly 4 bikes, and thats what I limit myself to. I refuse to leave a bike in the yard, so if I find another bike I like then something in the shed has to go


----------



## miller32 (Oct 29, 2012)

Addict Addict Addict....a severe addiction to the bicycle.  Then what is worse...my wife's long going...and extremely strong addiction to these bicycles is the result of my addiction...it just keeps spreading.  With 2 people in the household with this addiction...we are in serious bicycle trouble!!!!!!!

There is no cure...

From time to time though...we try to eliminate some bikes to make room for new ones....but this is truly a hard process...!  I wish we had more room...but we always want more than we can get or have money to afford....so there are limits...hard limits.....


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 29, 2012)

I was forced into early retirement...that put a huge dent in my spending


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue, you have a lot more room, your addiction will not soon cease.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 29, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> Anyone have any good ideas on how to stop collecting old bikes, besides the " run out of room" answer?




I thought I was out of room about 8 bikes ago... turned out I was wrong.    You can store more bikes in less space if you take them apart :eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I have an extremely addictive personality, if I didn't keep myself in check I'd be buried in old bikes and other antiques. I have a shed in the yard that holds exactly 4 bikes, and thats what I limit myself to. I refuse to leave a bike in the yard, so if I find another bike I like then something in the shed has to go




Get rid of that push mower and snow shovel and you'll have room for 5 bikes.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 30, 2012)

There's always the attic...



vw00794 said:


> Anyone have any good ideas on how to stop collecting old bikes, besides the " run out of room" answer?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

The best (most painless) would be to get rid of them all together at one time or quickly as possible.....cold turkey. I had 108 outboards all over the garage and basement, and I got them gone in about a year. Now the bikes have taken over.....


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2012)

*I always wanted to start a Rehab*

take "addicts" (collectors) in, and and as part of their treatment, they have to hand over their stuff.  Offer a vacation trip to the spouse.  Make them work on the kinds of items (cars bikes etc) that they hate most.  Make a fortune off the rehab to fund my collecting!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw a show once and this dude made a living selling antique dolls, great big dude like 6' 5" with a long beard, and that right there didnt look right! lady asked if he collected dolls he said hell no he hates em, when she asked 'why dolls then?' he said because he used to do antique toy trains but loved them so much he didnt want to sell any, but with dolls he has no problem selling any he owns.........now if I could only learn to hate bicycles I'd have enough money to spend my winters in Florida! and thats very tempting!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 30, 2012)

*Ask...?*

Ask Fleetwood he seems to be the only one I know who to have reduced instead of increased!!! 

I just bought another one...

That makes 120+


----------



## Wcben (Oct 30, 2012)

You've done an incredible job focussing on Racycles, with just about every variation for every year.... Stay focused!  Don't get into makes that we're produced for longer periods or, with more models!!  Eventually you really will have everything they made....with the exception of mine!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2012)

*You still need more -- I see light at the end of the tunnel*



Aeropsycho said:


> Ask Fleetwood he seems to be the only one I know who to have reduced instead of increased!!!
> 
> I just bought another one...
> 
> That makes 120+




*There is still space -- I can see light at the other end of the garage -- 5 mores bike at least can fit in there -- LOL -- Buy a few at our CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet THIS SUNDAY *


----------



## spook1s (Nov 4, 2012)

I started collecting back in the late 80's... I'm sure many of you started long before that!

I had never seen the show... But then watched a marathon of the show "Hoarders"...   It changed my life.

I've realized that all of this "stuff" is exactly that,  just "stuff".  I have made the decision to unload a bunch of things. I would rather have the money or the space to live in rather than be "buried alive"
It's one thing to collect things and display them in a nice way. It's a completely different thing to just keep buying and buying and accumulating stuff just to keep filling building after building. I realized that I was on my way to being this type of person.  I don't want to be! I don't want my family to have to deal with all of this when I'm not around to do it.

I have slowed down on my accumulating. I'm trying to narrow my focus. Investing money in "more important" things has become an objective that I try to follow these days.

I guess, for me it has become a decision to change my life a little. I wanted to downsize and I've enjoyed getting some space back and getting some of the weight of all this "stuff" off my shoulders. 

I've heard a saying... "The stuff you own ends up owning you."


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2012)

spook1s said:


> I've heard a saying... "The stuff you own ends up owning you."




Amen, I completely agree, been there too, don't want to go back.


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2012)

Good for you Spook1. Seriously!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 4, 2012)

Bike collecting reminds me of the old cliche he who dies with the most toys wins.My wife and i have a understanding,She dont tell me what to do with my money and vice-versa.She has never asked me what i paid for a bike and often has lent me money to buy a bike when i did not have enough with me.I dont care what you collect the main drive is to get one of each of whatever it is you collect.With a lot of collectables like baseball cards your main objective is only baseball cards,With bicycles its comeplete bikes,bike parts,bike literature.and the list goes on and on.There is no amount of money for me to replace all the good times and friends and shows that bicycle collecting has given me.


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2012)

I buy cars so the space that could be full of bikes is covered with a car.


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2012)

vincev said:


> I buy cars so the space that could be full of bikes is covered with a car.




Oooh, oooh, I can help! Buy some more bikes, THEN cover them with a car. Make that garage pull double duty. Your welcome.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have 5 bikes. Started the hobby 1 year ago.  I may have a problem as now it's getting tough to resist!

My overall feeling is that I need to 'rescue' certain bikes and give them a good safe home.  Like they're neglected or something.  Maybe that's why I'm so into restoration and returning them to their former glory.

Don't worry though, I'm not touching the '38 Roadmaster!


----------



## spook1s (Nov 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Good for you Spook1. Seriously!




Thanks Mr. Marko. 

For some people I can imagine that this is a "mental disorder" that would be hard to overcome.

I've found that being a sentimental person doesn't help! I still have the very 1st bike that started this rollercoaster! I probably won't part with him because we've been through so much together!
It's this type of thinking that makes it hard to just "get rid" of the things we hold dear to us.
I've also been in the situation where I think "I need to rescue this item and take it to someplace safe." BUT, Who's to say my place is safe?

I still have a very long way to go to get to a point where my home feels more like a home and less like a cluttered storage unit.

"The one who dies with the most toys"..... still dies in the end and can't take their toys with them.

Some people look at collecting as a way to "invest" their money. Thinking that "these things are worth money"   It's only worth what somebody is willing to pay.. IF you are willing to sell.
So you have 100 bikes that are worth money... Then you die... Your family might not care about them and sell them for pennies just to be able to sit in the living room again!

I don't really know a good way to Stop collecting all together. That show "Hoarders" truly did change my perspective!  Once you step back and realize what is most important in your life, I think you can make a better decision about what direction you need to go.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 5, 2012)

My impression was that the inital post was made rather jokingly and now it's sort of a "buzz kill."
I have always been a collector even as a boy and it's part of my being... I enjoy collecting vintage bicycles, and yes, make room accomodating.
You cannot take your savings account to the pearly gates either.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with ya scrubbinrims.Its not a mental disorder or anything wrong with buying all the bikes you want.Its not against the law,pose a health hazard or anything different than any other type of collecting.If you let it get out of control you need to raise the bar and quit collecting "quantity" instead of "quality".That will definitely put a damper on the amount of bikes you can buy.Instead of buying 4 lower end bikes buy 1 more collectable bike.


----------



## spook1s (Nov 5, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> Anyone have any good ideas on how to stop collecting old bikes, besides the " run out of room" answer?




OH... Sorry. It's hard to hear the joking humorous tone in this sentence. 

Sorry to be a "buzz kill" everybody! Carry on!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 5, 2012)

I have my 7 year old trained to say "No, you have too many bikes!" whenever I mention getting another one.  Worked well so far. Although I could always have another one shipped to me at work...


----------



## mruiz (Nov 6, 2012)

*numbers*

I did cruch some numbers the other Day, in my head. monthly expenses..
 Average Joe;
 1. Cigarets= $$$
 2. Beer/liq = $$$$
 3. Sigars/tabaco= $$
All adds up. I don't do none of them. So a bike a month, is pretty much iguals too.
however, if you buy a bike. You can put some fun inbetween your legs at the same time.

 Mitch


----------

